# 1st Season



## Susiebeadz (Dec 28, 2016)

I was just wondering Calli is just over 8 months I was wondering when her 1st season may be. Her lady parts are quite swollen at the moment but no sign of bleeding. No dogs are coming round her at the park yet, just wondered any views on this. Thankyou.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Soon. Very soon.


----------

